# 8x12" Surface Plate



## dlane (Mar 28, 2016)

Anyone know of a way to get plate same thickness  , mitutoyo grade a .00005 top


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 28, 2016)

You mean 2 identical plates? Within what tolerance. With some effort, you could cut a larger plate into smaller sections after having it ground and lapped. Or I may not be following you exactly.


----------



## dlane (Mar 28, 2016)

I was wanting to tram mill with it ,same thickness


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 28, 2016)

I see. You want a plate that is parallel top to bottom within 50 millionths. I'm sure they could be made up, but I wouldn't know where to start other than Starrett's (or one of the other manufacturers) plate service. Not sure than your normal plate certifiers/lappers would touch it. Couldn't hurt to ask though. They may know someone who could rough it in for their lapping.


----------



## dlane (Mar 28, 2016)

Sounds pricey


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 28, 2016)

No idea, but wouldn't be too surprised if it were. Should be another approach that would be suitable, and more economical.


----------



## dlane (Mar 28, 2016)

Yup traming aid , double indicators, or a flat piece of glass 50 millionth?


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 28, 2016)

Having a 50 millionths accuracy tramming aid plate on a BP clone milling machine is a answer in search of a problem.  We measure the work with an autocollimator, mark it with a crayon, then cut it off with an axe.  I do understand very well the issue of putting the stuff we get in a tool lot toward some useful purpose...   8^)


----------



## rowbare (Apr 21, 2016)

Go to the auto parts shop and buy a shiny new brake disk. They are perfect for tramming a mill.

bob


----------

